# Hyatt taking over Four Seasons Aviara? Will they be switching to RCI?



## Gundy (Apr 28, 2010)

I read online today that the Four Seasons Aviara is being taken over by Hyatt?? Has anyone heard anything about this? Will this mean that the Four Seasons Aviara will also be showing up in RCI now? Let me know if anybody knows anything about it.


----------



## Steve (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Gundy,

There is a very detailed thread on this topic here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120271

To answer your specific question, the timeshare portion of Four Seasons Aviara (the Residence Club) is remaining with Four Seasons management...at least for the time being.  In addition, Hyatt timeshares (Hyatt Vacation Club) only exchange in II.  So even if Hyatt did take over management of the timeshares at Aviara, they wouldn't be available through RCI.

Many Hyatt hotels have recently become available through RCI.  However, Hyatt timeshares have not.  They remain exclusively with II.  Therefore, you may see exchanges through RCI into the Park Hyatt Aviara which will be be the new name for the Four Seasons hotel.  However, these will be traditional hotel rooms in the hotel...not timeshares. 

Steve


----------



## Bill4728 (May 5, 2010)

As Steve said, the hotel management is being taken by Hyatt. The TS is not effected in any way.


----------

